# Solved: hyperlinks wont work in outlook mail



## upsidexxx (Apr 20, 2001)

helloi people 

if i click on a link (hyperlink) in an email , it will not open to the page.

any suggestions please ?

ty.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *upsidexxx*

Is this for Outlook or Outlook Express?

With all windows closed:
Start > Run
Key in:
regsvr32 urlmon.dll

You should see a message for each .dll saying if the command was successful or not so wait for it.

If the browser still fails to load the link, repeat the process with these additional .dlls:
Start > Run
Key in:
regsvr32 Shdocvw.dll 
regsvr32 Msjava.dll 
regsvr32 Actxprxy.dll 
regsvr32 Oleaut32.dll 
regsvr32 Mshtml.dll
regsvr32 Browseui.dll
regsvr32 Shell32.dll (WindowsXP and Windows2000 only)

You cannot open a new Internet Explorer window or nothing occurs after you click a link
http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=281679&sd=RMVP

Also try:
Control Panel > Internet Options > Programs tab
Click the *Reset Web Settings* button
*Apply, OK*, to save and close.

Let us know if this works for you or not.


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

When all else didn't work I used this one in OE.

Links won't work in OE and some in IE.

http://download.microsoft.com/download/msninvestor/patch/1.0/win98/en-us/mcrepair.exe

I strongly suggest that you back up the files Oleaut32.dll, Olepro32.dll, Asycfilt.dll, Stdole2.tlb from the Windows\system32 directory before running the utility.


----------



## upsidexxx (Apr 20, 2001)

okay thanks people 

first DEKE , i tried that fix link you posted , it went through setup process and told me that those 4 folders you mentioned were newer than the hotfix ones , so i kept the old files , unfortunately the hotfix didnt work , still cant open links from emails

i will try it again , but this time will revert to the hotfixes older file versions


now , EAFielder , i ran each file name listed , and was told each one "was succesful" , but still no worky .

i also tried the reset web settings trick , again , didnt work

anything else ?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Which email program are you using?
Outlook version?
or 
Outlook Express?

Which browser do you use?

What operating system?


----------



## upsidexxx (Apr 20, 2001)

thankyou , okay ,
using Windows 2000 SP2 , explorer V 6.0 , and both outlook express and microsoft outlook for email.

the problem exists for both email clients

ty.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Open My Computer or Windows Explorer: 
Tools > Folder Options > File types tab,
check under each of these file types to see if their settings show the following:


URL:File Transfer Protocol
"C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe" %1
URL:Gopher Protocol
"C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe" -nohome
URL:HyperText Transfer Protocol
"C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe" -nohome
URL:HyperText Transfer Protocol with Privacy
"C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe" -nohome

Check each Registered File Type:

Click *Advanced*,
Click on the action: *Open*,
Click *Edit*
Look in the: *Application used to perform action:* window to check your settings.

DDE should be checked and in the boxes below it you should have:

#1:
"%1",,-1,0,,,,
#2
IExplore
#3 (blank)

#4
WWW_OpenURL
Sometimes it is necessary to uncheck Use DDE.


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

I had to let the fix replace the files and it worked.


----------



## upsidexxx (Apr 20, 2001)

BINGO !!! YOU ARE A BEAUTIFUL HUMAN BEING !!! woohoo .

okay , i am using explorer now but i used firefox once many moons ago , this is what i found under the file name

G:\SYSTEM~2\FIREFOX.EXE -url "%1" etc etc etc

i am going through each one to correct the entry , will post back when finished


----------



## upsidexxx (Apr 20, 2001)

yippee yahoooo

good job there EAFeidler

success !!

thankyou kindly , have a beautiful day.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Thanks for posting back and letting us know what worked! :up:

You can mark your thread solved using the *Thread Tools* drop down menu at the top of the page.


----------

